# NEW USER WITH QUESTIONS ABOUT MK 1 TT



## carsmad43 (Dec 4, 2008)

[smiley=book2.gif] 
Hi there to everyone on the site.
I'm possibly thinking of purchasing a 2001 1.8 quattro TT, and i've read the buyers guide which made me a bit wary.
Firstly the car has done 125000 miles which is supposed to be mostly motorway, but who knows. The owners have had it about a year and it was last serviced at the beginning of the year. Its been on Ebay and i've got them to sell it me for £4600, and i'm looking at it on sat
I've asked about the cambelt but they aren't sure when it was done! If anyone can give me there opinion or advise it would be most welcome. And also some advise on what to look for, as i've not a clue. :roll:

Many thanks.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Play safe get the cambelt done first thing . Welcome to the forum , have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

If the cambelt was done first time round at 60k then it will need doing again anyway. Give it a nice long run and check for any warning lights then test every button and the alarm :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum, as long as the campelts been done recently and the service history is good , seems a good price.


----------



## dannyt79 (Dec 4, 2008)

hi pal i would check that all the dash is working ok just got my tt and it looks like i will need a new dash pod!!


----------



## lmdlmd (Nov 11, 2008)

It depends on how ,uch you want to spend. There are plently of lower mileage TT's out there with full history which will give you mcuh more piece of mind. In this climate many sellers will drop significantly on asking proice ans therefore you may be able to grab yourself a lower mileage bargin.......... however if its straight seems a good price........ have you HPI'd it?


----------

